

The Tapper videogame patent - mjn
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/tapper_videogame_patent.html

======
joezydeco
An important detail about the whole thing is that _Tapper_ was designed and
written by Marvin Glass and Associates, a toy design firm in Chicago. Glass
was responsible for hit toys like the Evel Knievel stunt bike, Mousetrap,
Simon, Lite Brite, Operation, Rockem Sockem Robots, etc.

Toymakers patent the living hell out of everything they do. So writing a
5000-word patent about a videogame was pretty much par for the course for MGA.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Glass_and_Associates](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Glass_and_Associates)

------
rocky1138
It's surprising that both of us found game patents for old games we like at
nearly the same time. I found this one for Tokyo Xtreme Racer (1999,
Dreamcast) just a few days ago.

[https://www.google.com/patents/US6422939?dq=inassignee:%22Ge...](https://www.google.com/patents/US6422939?dq=inassignee:%22Genki+Co.,+Ltd.%22&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CDMQ6AEwA2oVChMI-
rahgJmQxwIVC1CSCh2DTQE2)

